# Snakes!!!



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Where are all the snake projects?
I am doing a snake prop this year and am actively looking to steal... I mean be inspired by past snake projects.
ANY TAKERS?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'm waiting on FE to get his giant snakes in so I can order at least 1 for a new spitting snake pit project!!!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

FE?
Do you have a link?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Lokk at the bottom of the page here:

http://thefrighteners.com/Props.htm


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I ordered one of his snakes last year. I haven't modified it yet. It's a good size and it looks real in pictures. Currently I have it draped over my wine cage.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Let's see pics of that HH!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> Let's see pics of that HH!


http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/Costume/slides/PhotoShoot4.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's better than over the wine cage!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That's better than over the wine cage!!


It keeps the kids out of the wine.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I too am waiting on FE for the snake shipment..
I do have something in mind for it


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

hey Procrastinator,
You focusing all your projects on people's phobias? Last year it was the spider, this year the snake. If you're not careful, your whole neighborhood will be seeing psychiatrists.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Buried-Alive you are 100 percent correct.
I am moving away from gore and into the relm of phobias.
It just seems like the right direction for my haunt.
Spider is #1, Snake is #2, Kids toys are #3. Clowns are #4.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Don't forget about Bills! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If I don't get back ordered, they should be here next week (120).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you have a lot of people backordering JEFFS???


----------

